# Whirlpool tub grounding inspection



## yzman720 (Nov 18, 2014)

We have a whirlpool tub that has a 12/2 with ground ran for it on a dedicated circuit that will have a gfi outlet that the tub will plug into. The motor ground lug we normally ground to the water lines in the home but this particular home is ran entirely with pex. So I have heard different inspectors say different ways they want it done. What is the proper way?


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

yzman720 said:


> We have a whirlpool tub that has a 12/2 with ground ran for it on a dedicated circuit that will have a gfi outlet that the tub will plug into. The motor ground lug we normally ground to the water lines in the home but this particular home is ran entirely with pex. So I have heard different inspectors say different ways they want it done. What is the proper way?


What does the tub manufacturer instructions say?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

If this is a hydromassage tub then the NEC does not require any bonding to be done if the water lines are non metallic


----------



## Ranger2001 (Jan 12, 2011)

*whirlpool tub*

It more expenses, but I use to connect #8 ground wire to the more lug
and run it back to the Service Disconnect panel. Ask the inspector what
he wants.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Ranger2001 said:


> It more expenses, but I use to connect #8 ground wire to the more lug
> and run it back to the Service Disconnect panel.


Really?? WHY???




Ranger2001 said:


> Ask the inspector what
> he wants.


What does it matter what the inspector "wants"? What is code?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Ranger2001 said:


> It more expenses, but I use to connect #8 ground wire to the more lug
> and run it back to the Service Disconnect panel. Ask the inspector what
> he wants.


That is not required for pools. Why ask the inspector about it. In fact the 2014 actually states that that is not necessary




680.74 said:


> the 8 AWGor larger solid copper bonding jumper shall be required for
> equipotential bonding in the area of the hydromassage bath-
> tub and shall not be required to be extended or attached to
> any remote panelboard, service equipment, or any elec-
> trode.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

yzman720 said:


> We have a whirlpool tub that has a 12/2 with ground ran for it on a dedicated circuit that will have a gfi outlet that the tub will plug into. The motor ground lug we normally ground to the water lines in the home but this particular home is ran entirely with pex. So I have heard different inspectors say different ways they want it done. What is the proper way?


EGC conductor from tub to the panel source of circuit power.


----------



## yzman720 (Nov 18, 2014)

RIVETER said:


> EGC conductor from tub to the panel source of circuit power.



Do I need to bond the motor to the metal tub spout like some have said or just run from the motor lug only run a #8 bare copper back to the panel neutral bar? If so does it need to be bare copper? This home is out of the city limits & there are not inspectors and I just want to make sure it is right


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

yzman720 said:


> Do I need to bond the motor to the metal tub spout like some have said or just run from the motor lug only run a #8 bare copper back to the panel neutral bar? If so does it need to be bare copper? This home is out of the city limits & there are not inspectors and I just want to make sure it is right


You do not need a wire run back to the panel- I believe we gave code articles to defend that. 

If the water lines are a complete metallic system then yes you would need a jumper from the motor to the pipes however if it is a nonmetallic system with metallic faucet then you do not need to bond the faucet.

Now if the inspector is going to be adamant about it go ahead and put a jumper in there but IMO he is incorrect. I have never installed a jumper for a hydromassage tub


----------



## yzman720 (Nov 18, 2014)

Dennis Alwon said:


> You do not need a wire run back to the panel- I believe we gave code articles to defend that.
> 
> If the water lines are a complete metallic system then yes you would need a jumper from the motor to the pipes however if it is a nonmetallic system with metallic faucet then you do not need to bond the faucet.
> 
> ...


So if I am understanding you correctly I do not even ground the lug on the electric motor? Just leave it alone and plug the tub in and be done?


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Yz, 
read 680.74

~CS~


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

680.74 Bonding
Both metal piping systems and grounded metal parts in contact with the circulating water shall be bonded together using a solid copper bonding jumper, insulated, covered, or bare, not smaller than 8 AWG. The bonding jumper shall be connected to the terminal on the circulating pump motor that is intended for this purpose. The bonding jumper shall not be required to
be connected to a double insulated circulating pump motor. The 8 AWG or larger solid copper bonding jumper shall be required for equipotential bonding in the area of the hydromassage bathtub and shall not be required to be extended or attached to any remote panelboard, service equipment, or any electrode. The 8 AWG or larger solid copper bonding jumper shall be long enough to terminate on a replacement non-double-insulated pump motor and shall be terminated to the equipment grounding conductor of the branch circuit of the motor when a double-insulated circulating pump motor is used.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Thank you Manchester....:thumbsup:

I don't believe there exists a passage anywhere in 680 dictating a run a #8 bond back to service equipment, yet here's a passage claiming we _don't have to_

This is misleading, insinuating we don't need to_ 'go the extra mile' _

Yet this would, imho, be detrimental in that any *localized *bonding is installed to enhance the GFCI OPCD's ability to detect *localized* current leakage.

This is a _grand_ example of an old adage commonly heard>>>>

all grounding not necessarily being bonding, and all bonding not necessarily being grounding

~CS~


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

Ranger2001 said:


> Ask the inspector what
> he wants.


:laughing:

Inspectors generally know a lot less than we do about code. They will keep recycling wrong information until someone makes them stop and look it up.

The lug is there simply to use as a bonding jumper point for any unbonded metal around the enclosure if required.

Some inspectors sees it and think it must be used. They would be wrong.

I got tired of the same old argument and started removing the lugs. The equipment is grounded/bonded via the EGC and anything close by that is "likely to be energized" is also already bonded.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

220/221 said:


> :laughing:
> 
> *SOME *Inspectors generally know a lot less than we do about code. They will keep recycling wrong information until someone makes them stop and look it up.
> 
> ...


fify


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

yzman720 said:


> We have a whirlpool tub that has a 12/2 with ground ran for it on a dedicated circuit that will have a gfi outlet that the tub will plug into. The motor ground lug we normally ground to the water lines in the home but this particular home is ran entirely with pex. So I have heard different inspectors say different ways they want it done. What is the proper way?


Never did like Whirlpool stuff..


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

manchestersparky said:


> fify



It didn't need to be fixed as I already qualified it with "generally".

It's not my first post ya know :thumbup:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> If this is a hydromassage tub then the NEC does not require any bonding to be done if the water lines are non metallic


If the water line is non- metallic, and the motor housing is...what then?


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

We run 14/2 for our whirlpool tubs.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> If the water line is non- metallic, and the motor housing is...what then?


If the motor is metallic the equipment grounding conductor takes care of it. Not sure what you are asking.


----------



## yzman720 (Nov 18, 2014)

Dennis Alwon said:


> If the motor is metallic the equipment grounding conductor takes care of it. Not sure what you are asking.



I think he is basically just repeating my question. Because my motor is metal and pipes are pex. I have read 680 and several other articles but to be honest sometimes these languages and wordings just put my head in circles. I am kind of repeating my original post but I guess I should have stated I have read the nec articles and want to make sure my interpretation is accurate. With metal motor and pex pipes ground lug on motor is then in that case not used and left blank correct?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

yzman720 said:


> I think he is basically just repeating my question. Because my motor is metal and pipes are pex. I have read 680 and several other articles but to be honest sometimes these languages and wordings just put my head in circles. I am kind of repeating my original post but I guess I should have stated I have read the nec articles and want to make sure my interpretation is accurate. With metal motor and pex pipes ground lug on motor is then in that case not used and left blank correct?


That is correct


----------

